# New 10% study ( a load of rubbish says vets)



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Christchurch Vets Rubbish British Study About Horseriders'... | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## Centaurheart (Jul 9, 2012)

I saw the original study on FB and was outraged. As a plus sized rider... and a **** good horse owner... I just shook my head. I know several people that dont' want horses because they feel they are too large to ride. Yet how many draft and draft corsses or even large OTTB horses go to slaughter every day because they aren't wanted. I tell people all the time step up, adopt, rescue, don't let your size stop you.


----------

